# Happy New Year 2018



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Happy New Year to all members, guests and staff.

May you and your families have a very Happy New Year 2018!
















`


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Also to you and your's John, and to everyone, a happy and prosperous new year.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hat, Dave!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Happy New Year and our Resolution is, HTTPS ASAP.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Best wishes to all for 2018 - health, wealth and happiness - slainthe!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy New Year Folks hope the year brings you all health and happiness the rest is up to you. :dance:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy New Year to all. 'Live long and prosper'.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thank you and Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

jcgriff2 said:


> Nice hat, Dave!


Thanks John. I copied the hat from somewhere and one of our design gurus created the smoke. I use it every year now. :smile:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll stream some of the celebrations from the UK.......and greet the new year when the sun comes up in my area. 

Had to change plans.....:sigh: Youngest son had a "New Year's" dinner today but I had to cancel due to a 'bug' making its way through our household. His brother is there with the 17 month old g-kid and I don't want to pass any bugs along.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

My Great grandaughter was born on 5th and I've not seen her yet for same reason.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

No gg's for me yet. My daughter tried to pass off her (step) g-son as my gg-kid. He's her step-son's kid......doesn't count (in more ways than one).

Think I'll heat up a can of 'chicken corn chowder'.......sounds good on a 12° day.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Trying to at least hold on for London's NYE.......this bug I've caught is getting worse. Chills have set in and the bed is looking mighty comfy right now.....need to hold on for 9 minutes,


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy New Year to the UK........may you have all the best life has to offer. As for me....even the family jewels are achy. I'm off to bed......


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry you have this going on, there are a host of things going round right now I hope it moves on quickly.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

Happy new year to all!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

joeten said:


> Sorry you have this going on, there are a host of things going round right now I hope it moves on quickly.


Wise move to pass up the visit to my son's........whatever I have came on fast. I hope it moves on fast. I was in bed by 7:30PM and had a rough night. Perfect time to get sick.......maybe I won't get sick again in 2018....:grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A happy New Year to everyone at TSF, plus your families :thumb:

Feeling slightly groggy today, there was nothing worth watching on TV, so we had a Hobbit/LotR DVD binge-fest, it didn't finish 'til just after 4:00am....

Oh, Mrs WereBo and I got so much into it, we missed the New Year by 15 minutes, it was so dead quiet around here :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Lots of folks here getting hit with bugs, docs do not prescribe anything and tell you to let it run it's course keep hydrated and take paracetamol, I could figure that out myself, mine told me I had food poisoning not a chance and I could have told him what was wrong but just let him go asap before I got annoyed.


----------



## vanukuru.vinod (Oct 3, 2017)

HAPPY NEW YEAR AND MAY GOD BLESS US ALL WITH TOUCH OF HUMANITY


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Happy New Year ya'll! :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

vanukuru.vinod said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR AND MAY GOD BLESS US ALL WITH TOUCH OF HUMANITY


Very nicely said vanukuru :thumb:


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

Happy new year everyone.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good to see you back hope your feeling better.


----------



## vanukuru.vinod (Oct 3, 2017)

WereBo said:


> Very nicely said vanukuru :thumb:



Thank you :smile:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hope 2018 is great for everyone. Well wishes from the frozen Canadian wasteland!


----------

